# I rode today for the first time in five months



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

She is a fuzzy little thing! Very happy for you, hope you have many rides this summer!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at those fuzzy feets!!! And look at that smiling face!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good for you, LOVE that smile, you can hack out now, ride her 1 mile up the road, jump off jog her back in hand, do that daily and you will both get fitter:lol:


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Good for you, LOVE that smile, you can hack out now, ride her 1 mile up the road, jump off jog her back in hand, do that daily and you will both get fitter:lol:


I might try that riding up the road and running back it would help me get even slimmer


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Good for you, LOVE that smile, you can hack out now, ride her 1 mile up the road, jump off jog her back in hand, do that daily and you will both get fitter:lol:


 I am afraid if I tried that, I would not make it back! LOL But what a good idea for getting both of you in shape!

I mean, Dee and I are both shapes...it just happens to be round.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The best would be to jog OUT, and then get on and ride back, but if you are like me you have to mount at home from your trusty mounting block.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you 
that is an accomplishment


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu don't look outsized for that horse/pony.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> YOu don't look outsized for that horse/pony.


We are both on the chunky side LOL But she is right height for me. I can climb aboard easily and if I fall off it not to far to fall. I have 7 ponies so its up to me to get myself down to a suitable riding weight for them.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I don't think you look too big for that pony either.


----------

